
Ask HN: How can I disable/lock my personal karma? - X4
I&#x27;d like to never go over 1337, hehe.
It distracts me otherwise, seeing it going up&#x2F;down is not really useful to me. I would rather like to know, if a link was useful or not for other people, without getting up-voted just for posting the link. Kind of an impact ratio not tied to my account.
======
tehwebguy
Why not write a user style or script to hide it from yourself?

~~~
X4
I think I'll do that, because the karma on the top right is like looking into
your pocket every time you donate.

There are so many HN extensions, tools, apps and scripts, somebody should
compile a list of them.

------
david_shaw
Well, I can't tell if you saw this coming, but posting on HN is probably not a
great way to "lock" your karma.

As of my reply, it's at 1339. Sorry, buddy.

------
vinceguidry
Get another account, post until you hit the downvote threshold, and downvote
your comments on this account to keep you where you want. Try not to post
anything too insightful, you wouldn't want to run out of past posts to
downvote.

------
benologist
You need to get hellbanned on exactly 1337 which is going to be very
difficult, but good luck!

------
ohWhatever
Well, now you'll just have to shoot for over 9000...

~~~
X4
hahahha yeah that movie was really nice! But I'd prefer 1618 first ;)

------
speedyapoc
You can't.

